# electric bike fuse holder



## gazza19 (15 May 2019)

in desperate need of help ive got a 36v 18ah lithium ion battery well that what i was told when i bought the bike it cut out and when i opened the battery top the fuse holder just crumbled to nothing does anyone know where i can get another one from or can i put a mini circuit breaker in it if i can does anyone have any links or know where i can get one ie car shop and the wiring diagram to go with it 

thanks in advance for any help need today if possible


----------



## I like Skol (15 May 2019)

Sounds like the fuse has had a poor contact either on the fuse itself or the holder connections and this has led to overheating which has scorched the holder and caused the damage.

If you take the original along with you a decent car spares shop may be able to help, or maybe somewhere online like RS components?

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/c/fuses-sockets-circuit-breakers/fuse-holders/


----------



## gazza19 (15 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Sounds like the fuse has had a poor contact either on the fuse itself or the holder connections and this has led to overheating which has scorched the holder and caused the damage.
> 
> If you take the original along with you a decent car spares shop may be able to help, or maybe somewhere online like RS components?
> 
> https://uk.rs-online.com/web/c/fuses-sockets-circuit-breakers/fuse-holders/


thank you il have a look


----------



## gazza19 (15 May 2019)

gazza19 said:


> thank you il have a look[/Q
> 
> 
> this is the holder its a ten amp fuse holder will this do for a 36v 18ah battery


----------



## I like Skol (15 May 2019)

Depends what current your motor is drawing. A 250W motor on a 36V system should take around 7amps (current in amps = power in watts/voltage). What fuse was in there in the 1st place?


----------



## Pale Rider (15 May 2019)

The 250W rating is a nominal one and the maximum for a road legal ebike.

But it's not a very meaningful figure because motors produce at least twice that on peak power.

My 250W Bosch bikes are reckoned to peak at about 700W.

A better clue to the fuse size is the rating of the controller which will probably be 15amps or more.


----------



## gazza19 (15 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Depends what current your motor is drawing. A 250W motor on a 36V system should take around 7amps (current in amps = power in watts/voltage). What fuse was in there in the 1st place?


thanks pal it is a 250W motor and i couldnt tell what size fuse as it was in bits as it came out of holder


----------



## gazza19 (15 May 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> The 250W rating is a nominal one and the maximum for a road legal ebike.
> 
> But it's not a very meaningful figure because motors produce at least twice that on peak power.
> 
> ...


hi pal this the holder that was in the bike but it is only a ten amp holder


----------



## Pale Rider (15 May 2019)

gazza19 said:


> hi pal this the holder that was in the bike but it is only a ten amp holder



That may be why the fuse got rather warm and fried itself.

Does the bike have a separate controller?

A lot of Chinese ebikes do.

There will be a sticker on that with the rating.

Do you use the bike on full power?

If you restricted yourself to low power level, the motor wouls draw less current from the battery making a blown fuse less likely.


----------



## gazza19 (15 May 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> That may be why the fuse got rather warm and fried itself.
> 
> Does the bike have a separate controller?
> 
> ...


it does have a control unit but it dsnt have a seperate control unit to set the level of assistance of speed


----------

